# Radio Flyer Project



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I met with the owner of Spockets Magazine today about working on his Radio Flyer project. Someone had started the body work already and was almost done.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The problem is that the guy who was doing the body work was hot gluing cardboard and then putting bondo over that. My job is now to take everything off and replace with sheet metal.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:loco: WOW who uses hot glue and cardboard . Good luck redoing the bike , you can do it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im also going to do something to the chainguard










Something with the fenders










Fill this in a little bit










and trim this a bit


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@May 31 2009, 10:23 PM~14057966
> *:loco: WOW who uses hot glue and cardboard . Good luck redoing the bike , you can do it.
> *


I have seen alot of things like that but were going to make it better.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will be doing some updates tomorrow. Check back soon.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

lol yeah needles to say i was pissed off and if i didnt go when i did to check on his progress i woulda never known he was useing cardboard, i saw that and was heated. so i handed it over to socios b.c. prez and now the frame will be done the rite way thanks socios b.c. prez. can you believe that someone would really use cardboard lol :buttkick:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

well that sucks. No worries its in the right hands now.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 1 2009, 11:54 AM~14062844
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:|


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 1 2009, 01:28 PM~14063661
> *:|
> *


sell me your forks!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 1 2009, 04:01 PM~14064049
> *sell me your forks!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 1 2009, 02:07 PM~14064098
> *:roflmao:
> *


you are selling them rite?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 31 2009, 10:25 PM~14057978
> *I have seen alot of things like that but were going to make it better.
> *



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 1 2009, 04:20 PM~14064229
> *you are selling them rite?
> *


i still have to get the cylinders


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 1 2009, 02:21 PM~14064238
> *i still have to get the cylinders
> *


ok so how much? and have you ever found out where to get more of those rims that you sold to socios b.c. prez.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 1 2009, 04:24 PM~14064266
> *ok so how much? and have you ever found out where to get more of those rims that you sold to socios b.c. prez.
> *


nope those where the last of them


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

dont tell me the tank was done the same way. :burn:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 1 2009, 03:39 PM~14064410
> *dont tell me the tank was done the same way. :burn:
> *


I can put my finger nail in between the pieces of cardboard that make up the tank. I cant get to it tonight but I will take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 1 2009, 02:41 PM~14064427
> *I can put my finger nail in between the pieces of cardboard that make up the tank. I cant get to it tonight but I will take some pics tomorrow.
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 1 2009, 02:39 PM~14064410
> *dont tell me the tank was done the same way. :burn:
> *


lol yes the tank was done the same way lmfao can you believe that?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok so today we were going to trim the seatpost. This is good because then you could add a custom seatpost clamp or something like that. You could even take the one thats on there and chrome it. :dunno: The point is to do something different. 

The first thing we gotta do is grind down these two tack welds and its off.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

After grinding the welds off the seatpost clamp came off easy but you can tell that we needed to do this so we can take the paint off.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All I did is take the seapost clamp and drop it down to where I was going to cut it down too. Then trace around it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cut down and I will clean out the stuff from the inside of the tube with a die grinder later.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Much better. Im working on making some templets for the sheetmetal so I can cut it out tomorrow. I should have more updates by tomorrow night.


----------



## fusion1320 (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

lookin good homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates tomorrow.


----------



## RATAFIED (Jun 10, 2009)

cooooooooooooooooool that is going to look awsome


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 31 2009, 10:19 PM~14057919
> *The problem is that the guy who was doing the body work was hot gluing cardboard and then putting bondo over that. My job is now to take everything off and replace with sheet metal.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im ready to cut some sheet metal for this but I had lost my saw. I just found it today so I will be cutting some things out for it tonight. I probably wont have pics until late tonight so check back then.


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The next thing for the frame is to make the skirts and the top of the tank. I got my templets made and ready to go.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im going to wait to cut out the sides of the tank until I have the top part welded in.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got them cut out but tomorrow I will clean everything up and shape the top part of the tank to match the curve of the bar.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The next thing Im going to do is take off all the bondo and get everything ready for welding. After I take everything down to bare metal I will be cutting this part out. 










This part will also get some attention. I will be filling in the gap between the fender and the seatpost. More updates tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Today was the day that the bondo was coming off. :cheesy: 










My weapon of choice.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

brings back memories!!!! :biggrin: SMASH IT :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The first hit.










Second one.


























And it was all down hill after that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

In the next few days I will get the rest of the bondo off and start on the welding.  More updates soon.


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2009, 01:52 AM~14168940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 more bondo than metal on thsi fram :uh: :uh: 
good luck for the build homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 12 2009, 02:32 AM~14169011
> *:0  :0  :0 more bondo than metal on thsi fram  :uh:  :uh:
> good luck for the build homie
> *


  Thanks. more updates this weekend.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2009, 01:42 AM~14168922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A martillasos raul :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 12 2009, 12:08 PM~14172100
> *A martillasos raul  :0
> *


 :yes: y putasos.


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2009, 11:04 AM~14171409
> *  Thanks. more updates this weekend.
> *


cant wait to see it !


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates in the morning.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

what happened to all your photobucket pics?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 15 2009, 08:13 PM~14200938
> *what happened to all your photobucket pics?
> *


They will be back by the end of the week. Im going to host the ones that I will be posting tomorrow. If anyone wants, I can also post all my pics from the San Bernardino show on a website.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 15 2009, 07:16 PM~14200972
> *They will be back by the end of the week. Im going to host the ones that I will be posting tomorrow. If anyone wants, I can also post all my pics from the San Bernardino show on a website.
> *


i cant see the pics?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

looking good raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 15 2009, 10:24 PM~14202798
> *i cant see the pics?
> *


pm sent.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No more paint or bondo.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I wasnt able to take everything off 100% but its clean enough for some welding.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I accidently dented the front tube so I will be fixing that and doing some welding soon.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 16 2009, 12:54 PM~14207155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 16 2009, 09:23 PM~14212796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How about some apple pie? :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 16 2009, 10:31 PM~14212939
> *How about some apple pie?  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

DONT FORGET....MY 12 IS COMING SOON!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 16 2009, 11:10 PM~14213985
> *DONT FORGET....MY 12 IS COMING SOON!!!!
> *


great.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 16 2009, 11:10 PM~14213985
> *DONT FORGET....MY 12 IS COMING SOON!!!!
> *


super


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Not much of an update but I figure its better then nothing. I got the skirts fitted to the right size. 










I will be making something to cap these tubes off so they dont look like this.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I also cut this strip of metal to cap this area off. It should look way better with the fender in there. 










Once I have that part figured out then I can work on cutting the metal to cap this whole bottom area off.  More updates soon.


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 20 2009, 10:58 PM~14251126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good job


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 16 2009, 10:10 PM~14213985
> *DONT FORGET....MY 12 IS COMING SOON!!!!
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 21 2009, 01:15 PM~14254231
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 21 2009, 10:57 PM~14259219
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


I think we need to start a topic for your soon.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2009, 12:18 AM~14259408
> *I think we need to start a topic for your soon.
> *


 :nono: :loco: :nosad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The only thing I was able to weld was the rear skirts. I had a problem welding the tank together but Im going to get to that soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im going to be cutting out a small strip of metal to cap off the back of the skirt. Im also going to cut the stock chainguard so it looks a little bit better.  More updates soon.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

are you gonna switch out that bottom bracket?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 22 2009, 07:32 PM~14267573
> *are you gonna switch out that bottom bracket?
> *


Naw I was but I don't wanna go into the next class


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art+Jun 22 2009, 10:30 PM~14268264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahh, afriad are yall....... :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :around: :rofl:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 22 2009, 09:34 PM~14268959
> *ahh, afriad are yall....... :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :around:  :rofl:
> *


LOL not at all, same guy is building our bikes, and you know how good he is, it would be a toss up! LOL I still want your forks tho LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 23 2009, 12:41 AM~14269510
> *LOL not at all, same guy is building our bikes, and you know how good he is, it would be a toss up! LOL I still want your forks tho LOL
> *


OH... A CHALLANGE :scrutinize: :scrutinize:  :tongue:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 22 2009, 10:50 PM~14269586
> *OH... A CHALLANGE :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:    :tongue:
> *


Would be fun.....but stil sticking to the game plan. I got two more 12 inchers on the way after this one so we'll be competeing against each other sooner or later LOL


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 23 2009, 12:34 AM~14268959
> *ahh, afriad are yall....... :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :around:  :rofl:
> *


nah. aint afraid of you. neva.



but i do have another radio flyer in the living room. do i need to build another just for you?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 23 2009, 08:00 AM~14270917
> *nah.  aint afraid of you.  neva.
> but i do have another radio flyer in the living room.  do i need to build another just for you?
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: uffin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 23 2009, 08:41 PM~14277098
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  uffin:
> *


skurred


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 23 2009, 06:41 PM~14277098
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  uffin:
> *


STFU

More updates tomorrow.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Can't wait!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 23 2009, 08:16 PM~14277500
> *STFU
> 
> More updates tomorrow.
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Last night I cut out the excess from around the chainguard but I still needed to detail it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cleaned it up today with a die grinder and was able to take all the paint off.  The other strip of metal in the pic is for the part where were going to relocate the rear fender.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Done. More updates tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So last night I set out to cut out the pieces that go under the tank and behind the seat post.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got them cut out but I still need to clean them up a bit.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And this is where we are now. More updates soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Small update. All i did was shape these pieces so they fit alot better. I will be working on finishing the tank real soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates tomorrow.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:|


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont think I have posted this but this is what the fenders are going to look like.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the rear.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the front.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

A big thanks to my homie Mike for letting me weld this up at his place.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Front fender welded but I need to trim and shave a little bit off the tip.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Read fender.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Coming along. I should have the top of the tank and behind the seat post done by the end of the week if all goes well.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD LOCO :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

more updates soon.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD LOCO :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jul 7 2009, 06:55 PM~14406680
> *LOOKIN GOOD LOCO :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice! I love it, my son is gonna flip out!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2009, 06:54 PM~14406668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD! ONE QUESTION CAN I USE THE SHEETMETAL THAT THEY SELL IN HOMEDEPOT TO USE ON BIKE FRAME?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 7 2009, 07:57 PM~14407242
> *LOOKING GOOD! ONE QUESTION CAN I USE THE SHEETMETAL THAT THEY SELL IN  HOMEDEPOT TO USE ON BIKE FRAME?
> *


Yes. Just dont buy the galvanized stuff. I recommend 16 guage sheetmetal but people do use 22 guage.


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

nice :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates tomorrow.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2009, 08:19 PM~14407449
> *Yes. Just dont buy the galvanized stuff. I recommend 16 guage sheetmetal but people do use 22 guage.
> *


OK THANKS!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

looks really good. nice work.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2009, 09:19 PM~14407449
> *Yes. Just dont buy the galvanized stuff. I recommend 16 guage sheetmetal but people do use 22 guage.
> *


I USE 16 AND 18. 18 FOR THE SMALL STUFF SINCE ITS A LIL BIT EASIER TO CUT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This probably isnt the best pic to show you guys but this frame is kinda weird. It takes a big step down from the top bar to the area behind the seat post. I had originally planned to use two pieces of metal to do the top part but I did it out of one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will be building the rest of the tank off the frame and when its done, I will weld it on. More pics soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got the fenders cleaned up finally. More updates coming soon.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So the other day I got the sides of the tank cut out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And today I matches them up so there the same.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All I gotta do now is do some welding but that probably wont happen until next week.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 17 2009, 04:15 PM~14505914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u dont have a welder at home??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 17 2009, 03:18 PM~14505945
> *u dont have a welder at home??
> *


Not yet but Im going to be getting one pretty soon. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 17 2009, 04:45 PM~14506253
> *Not yet but Im going to be getting one pretty soon.  :biggrin:
> *


shit first thing i got when i started fucking wit bike was my welder. shit i didnt have any clamps or any other tool i would need to make it easier for me but god damn i had my welder. best 400 i ever spent plus working at napa helped also since i pay whatever my boss pays.  next thing in my list is my plasma cutter make everything 100 times easier


----------



## Bigg Poops (Aug 11, 2007)

Let me know when u get that plasma cutter. So I can hack up my Impala. :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Poops (Aug 11, 2007)

Bike looks good. I thought the cardboard was very innovative. I use wood and duct tape


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Poops_@Jul 18 2009, 03:28 PM~14511852
> *Bike looks good. I thought the cardboard was very innovative. I use wood and duct tape
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Poops_@Jul 18 2009, 11:28 AM~14511852
> *Bike looks good. I thought the cardboard was very innovative. I use wood and duct tape
> *


Lmfao dang I shoulda took the bike to you! Do you use drift wood? I heard it's the best for bikes! LOL


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ummm i just seen this topic and im apauled by this type of work wtf and who the fuck sorry but thats str8 bullshit look how much bondo was used on a piece of cardboard wtf im speechless


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

good thing u fixed it raul your the man


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 18 2009, 01:23 PM~14512438
> *ummm i just seen this topic and im apauled by this type of work wtf and who the fuck sorry but thats str8 bullshit look how much bondo was used on a piece of cardboard wtf im speechless
> *


LOL how do you think I felt? I pay a guy for metal work and find out it's cardbord and hot glue LOL and if I never checked on his progresss then I would never knew it was cardbord. Lmfao


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2009, 05:55 PM~14406675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more shots of the bars?


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 17 2009, 04:14 PM~14505902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jul 18 2009, 04:57 PM~14513298
> *Any more shots of the bars?
> *


Start here.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=382948&st=1440


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 18 2009, 08:43 PM~14514966
> *Start here.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=382948&st=1440
> *


Ok what the hell now I see the one piece sissybar you did. :angry: Oh and now that I saw those bars you know what's next right?  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jul 18 2009, 10:14 PM~14515165
> *Ok what the hell now I see the one piece sissybar you did.  :angry:  Oh and now that I saw those bars you know what's next right?   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

More updates on this project soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Updates tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I didnt get home till late last night but heres what I did. I cleaned up both skirts but I couldnt get to the part under the tank. I will be buying a new wheel today to get to those hard to reach areas.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I also welded the tabs on to cover the holes at the end of the skirts. 










More updates by monday.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 25 2009, 10:27 AM~14578384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW WHAT I JUST FIGURED OUT! THAT I CANT TALK SHIT TO YOU FOR NOT POSTING UP PICS BECAUSE U NEVER REALLY SAID WHAT MONDAY U WHERE GONNA POST UP THE PICS. SO ITS LIKE A SURPRISE TO EVERYONE  GOOD MOVE :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 5 2009, 07:48 PM~14688197
> *YOU KNOW WHAT I JUST FIGURED OUT! THAT I CANT TALK  SHIT TO YOU FOR NOT POSTING UP PICS BECAUSE U NEVER REALLY SAID WHAT MONDAY U WHERE GONNA POST UP THE PICS. SO ITS LIKE A SURPRISE TO EVERYONE   GOOD MOVE  :biggrin:
> *


Im not going to lie, this is my first diamond tank and I thought it would be easy. The radio flyer frames a different from the Schwinn type frames so it threw me off. I have been trying to take my time to get this right so its taking longer then normal.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

A few days ago I started to do some welding on the frame.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got the top part welded on.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I had a small problem with the left side lining up so I had to trim some off and fill in a little section.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The other side also needed some trimming.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Today I was able to finish welded both the big pieces of the tank.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lots of grinding to do.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All I have to do now is finish this part.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Almost done.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 7 2009, 08:18 PM~14708241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whooo hoooo!!!!!!!! almost done yessssssssss!!!!!! :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 7 2009, 09:56 PM~14708082
> *Im not going to lie, this is my first diamond tank and I thought it would be easy. The radio flyer frames a different from the Schwinn type frames so it threw me off. I have been trying to take my time to get this right so its taking longer then normal.
> *


i know dog im just fucking wit you. i know its a motherfucker doin somethin for the first time. shit i got this 26in im doin a coffin tank to also and me like you have never done one either. plus the frame is extended foot also. so it aint gonna be fun. :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

my .02 












trash the seat tube
and maybe replace that bottom bracket with a standard size one. makes life a whole lot easier. :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 8 2009, 08:48 AM~14710920
> *my .02
> 
> 
> ...


how did you do that?! it looks sick like that!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 8 2009, 12:00 PM~14710969
> *how did you do that?! it looks sick like that!!!!!
> *


just microsoft paint man. easy stuff.


is today raul's bday? :0


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 8 2009, 09:06 AM~14710994
> *just microsoft paint man.  easy stuff.
> is today raul's bday? :0
> *


I don't know, he should be on here soon to tell us.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 8 2009, 10:06 AM~14710994
> *just microsoft paint man.  easy stuff.
> is today raul's bday? :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2009, 12:40 PM~14712062
> *:yes:
> *


Hey raul did you call me? My son threw my phone in the swimming pool and now it don't work LOL (2 year olds LOL) I should have a new one next week, same number.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 8 2009, 01:48 PM~14712093
> *Hey raul did you call me? My son threw my phone in the swimming pool and now it don't work LOL (2 year olds LOL) I should have a new one next week, same number.
> *


pm sent. :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 7 2009, 08:18 PM~14708241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey raul you should do a pic like this with the handle bars on it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 8 2009, 08:18 PM~14713970
> *hey raul you should do a pic like this with the handle bars on it.
> *


I will work on that tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates tomorrow.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 12 2009, 09:11 PM~14752549
> *Any updates?
> *


Let me go take the pics. :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2009, 08:19 PM~14752647
> *Let me go take the pics. :biggrin:
> *


And handle bars too?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 12 2009, 09:33 PM~14752823
> *And handle bars too?
> *


Those are the same. But I will be working on those friday night.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 7 2009, 08:18 PM~14708241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ok but I wanted to see a pic like this but with the handle bars on it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 12 2009, 09:43 PM~14752910
> *Ok but I wanted to see a pic like this but with the handle bars on it?
> *


Maybe this weekend?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, this is what I did today. Its not much but it was crucial to the next step.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I welded the ends on the small pieces so I could then beat it into the shape it needed to be. I need to trim a bit from each side but I will do that soon. I will probably have to make a little patch piece for the left side but I will do that also. 










Then I will need to cut some small pieces to cap the bottom of the tank. All of this will be welded up soon.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Awsome! So you think this thing should be wrapped up by this weekend?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 13 2009, 12:15 AM~14754421
> *Awsome! So you think this thing should be wrapped up by this weekend?
> *


Im hoping so.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 15 2009, 05:37 PM~14779626
> *:biggrin:
> *


Postponed till tomorrow.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2009, 07:26 PM~14780728
> *Postponed till tomorrow.
> *


  LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 15 2009, 08:31 PM~14780767
> * LOL
> *


Have some mudvayne buddy. Until tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2009, 07:39 PM~14780821
> *Have some mudvayne buddy. Until tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You read me like a book LOL :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Almost there. :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2009, 10:35 PM~14789643
> *Almost there.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


So what else needs to be done? Besides the grinding? What's the time frame looking like?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates this weekend.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 20 2009, 10:16 PM~14835552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You sure know how to pick good music while I wait!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

So is it finnished today?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 21 2009, 06:58 PM~14843149
> *So is it finnished today?
> *


Sometime this weekend.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2009, 07:23 PM~14843861
> *Sometime this weekend.
> *


You ready for the next one?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 21 2009, 09:09 PM~14844272
> *You ready for the next one?
> *


Pretty much.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tomorrow.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2009, 03:28 PM~14849361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i've never seen that video before?!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

am i picking it up tomorrow? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 22 2009, 04:48 PM~14849460
> *am i picking it up tomorrow?  :biggrin:
> *


No my grinder stopped working today so I gotta go get another one tomorrow.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 23 2009, 07:07 PM~14857692
> *:wave:
> *


You listen to any of this stuff? Pm sent.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 23 2009, 06:14 PM~14857771
> *You listen to any of this stuff? Pm sent.
> 
> 
> ...


no.......BUT I DO NOW!!!!!!! i never herd of them but they are going on my ipod in like three seconds lol im diggin' the chick drummer tho *sizzle* whaa-cha


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 23 2009, 07:43 PM~14858177
> *no.......BUT I DO NOW!!!!!!! i never herd of them but they are going on my ipod in like three seconds lol im diggin' the chick drummer tho *sizzle* whaa-cha
> *


They came to the boardwalk a few months ago. Next time they come I will let you know.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 23 2009, 07:06 PM~14858424
> *They came to the boardwalk a few months ago. Next time they come I will let you know.
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its done. :cheesy: But I cant post pics.


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 25 2009, 10:49 PM~14883238
> *Its done.  :cheesy:  But I cant post pics.
> *



is it painted? cant wait!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 25 2009, 10:52 PM~14883280
> *is it painted? cant wait!
> *


Nah, just raw metal. This frame is going to get some more work done soon. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 28 2009, 11:35 PM~14917570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Aug 29 2009, 12:13 AM~14917738
> *:biggrin:
> *


man it took me so long to find this topic lol im gonna post pics of the designs i drew up for my sons bike, so you guys can check them out and tell me what you think. its gonna have a spongebob theme lol hes two and diggs spongebob so thats why i went with that theme.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

heres the design for the rims, the back rim will have four more different characters. these rims are gonna be made by TNT. im not good at drawing on the computer but i gave it a shot lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

forks will be made by haza design


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

raul do you still have pics of the handle bars you can post?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 2 2009, 06:28 PM~15851847
> *raul do you still have pics of the handle bars you can post?
> *


nevermind i found them lol

handle bars made by haza designs without goose neck tho it has been cut off and custom one will be made by TNT.


----------



## shark_infested_82 (Feb 23, 2009)

damit thats sum sick shit.....my son has a 12" KOOL IMPRESSIONS


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

TNT made krabby patty peddles..............lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM RAULS THATS SOME NICE ASS WORK


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 2 2009, 07:27 PM~15851830
> *forks will be made by haza design
> 
> 
> ...


  I will be back online by friday so I can give you some updates.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 3 2009, 08:43 AM~15857696
> *  I will be back online by friday so I can give you some updates.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 3 2009, 06:51 PM~15863538
> *:biggrin:
> *


Im finally back online. This is what the handlebars look like now. I will be pming you some updates on the forks when I get back.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 2 2009, 07:27 PM~15851830
> *forks will be made by haza design
> 
> 
> ...


not feeling the forks :|


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 3 2009, 05:59 PM~15863633
> *not feeling  the forks :|
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 3 2009, 05:59 PM~15863629
> *Im finally back online. This is what the handlebars look like now. I will be pming you some updates on the forks when I get back.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 3 2009, 08:14 PM~15864514
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

was this bike ever finished?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 31 2010, 09:58 AM~17653971
> *was this bike ever finished?
> *


haven't had the time but i was gonna get started next month so it should be done soon!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ok, just wondering cause i hadn't seen this topic in a while


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

wats it looking like now bro??????? send me some pics bro


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 31 2010, 06:12 PM~17657684
> *wats it looking like now bro??????? send me some pics bro
> *


it looks the same as when socios b.c. prez finnished it, i havent had the time to work on it but next month im gonna get back to work on it!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 31 2009, 10:19 PM~14057919
> *The problem is that the guy who was doing the body work was hot gluing cardboard and then putting bondo over that. My job is now to take everything off and replace with sheet metal.
> 
> 
> ...


lol umma try that cardboard n hot glue shit on a spare bike frame see what happens after i paint it lol umma use spray paint tho


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 1 2010, 04:48 PM~17666265
> *lol umma try that cardboard n hot glue shit on a spare bike frame see what happens after i paint it lol umma use spray paint tho
> *


no


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 1 2010, 01:48 PM~17666265
> *lol umma try that cardboard n hot glue shit on a spare bike frame see what happens after i paint it lol umma use spray paint tho
> *


Please don't!


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 1 2010, 08:12 PM~17669510
> *Please don't!
> *


i knw i was just fukin around lol i aint gunna waste a bike frame on that


----------

